# Lizards > General Geckos >  HELP!!!! what kind of gecko is this?

## zeke

At the local pet shop they have one of these guys ( not this one but I know it's the same species of gecko) what is it?  The shop it's at has it in the wrong set up only has a water bowl and light.. although I think it would be better off with out the light..  Here it is.. 




 Thank you in advance, and if anyone knows what kind it is, do you know of any good sites for care for them?

  Cheers

----------


## Jerhart

I am by no means a gecko-expert...but my guess is _Rhacodactylus leachianus_?  I don't know what locale tho...

----------

zeke (03-31-2010)

----------


## zeke

Thank you.. I  found a great site that had pics and names for them.. you are right on the name. New Caledonia Giant Gecko is what they were calling it.

  Thanks again

 Cheers

----------


## mainbutter

They're fantastic critters, easily my most favorite gecko.  Hopefully I'll be able to sell off some hatchlings this year and get some herp funds to get a pair of Isle Es, or maybe GTs if finances go well.

----------


## zeke

> They're fantastic critters, easily my most favorite gecko.  Hopefully I'll be able to sell off some hatchlings this year and get some herp funds to get a pair of Isle Es, or maybe GTs if finances go well.


SWEET!  I'm not sure if it's Isle Es or any of the others.. I'm gettin it tommarow, do you sex them just like Cresteds?  I'll post pics once I get it home..Do you know of any good sites with info on them I'm lookin and have found many but I'm always open to more info. Thank you


 Cheers

----------


## mlededee

The photo you posted is an r. leachianus, however many times pet stores carry gehyra marginata--common name Halmahera giant gecko (and many times these are wild caught animals). They look very similar to leachies, but are a completely different and much less expensive gecko. Just make sure that what you are buying is actually a leachie if that's what you want. Baby leachies will start at about $300, and will go up in price from there depending on locale and size. G. marginata will be somewhere in the $40-75 range depending on age/size.

----------

_Jerhart_ (03-31-2010)

----------


## zeke

> The photo you posted is an r. leachianus, however many times pet stores carry gehyra marginata--common name Halmahera giant gecko (and many times these are wild caught animals). They look very similar to leachies, but are a completely different and much less expensive gecko. Just make sure that what you are buying is actually a leachie if that's what you want. Baby leachies will start at about $300, and will go up in price from there depending on locale and size. G. marginata will be somewhere in the $40-75 range depending on age/size.


Thank you.. the owner of the shop told me it was a giant day gecko, I knew it was not, but wasnt sure what it was.. she is asking 30 for it.. I feel bad for the gecko b/c it's in a tank with a dish of water and the bedding is that bark type stuff.. I guess you could say I'm resucing the gecko.. If I posted photos would you be able to tell me if it's a New Caledonia or a Halmahera? Thank you inadvance


 Cheers

----------


## Jerhart

Wow...if that IS a Leachie....$30 is a steal.

----------


## redstormlax12

30 for a Leachie!!!!??? If its in good health i would take him. Thats a steal. Leachies are one of the coolest geckos but have always been out of my price range. Right now i think they are going for around 500-700 dollars. They have been said to have great personalities, and if i was you, id be speeding over to that petstore to grab him.

----------


## kellysballs

If its $30 its a halmahara. And probably wild caught (which is not necassaraly a bad thing just need to get it checked with a vet if you get it.)

----------


## mainbutter

> If its $30 its a halmahara. And probably wild caught (which is not necassaraly a bad thing just need to get it checked with a vet if you get it.)


The gecko in the picture IS a leachianus.  It sounds like that is an actual picture of the animal that is for sale for $30.

Halmahera giant geckos do look pretty similar, but that animal is definitely a leachianus.

----------


## mlededee

> she is asking 30 for it..


Most definitely it is a halmahera giant gecko then, and a wild caught one as mentioned. If you do get it, have a fecal done and treat it for any parasites and make sure to quarantine it well from your other animals for at least 90 days.




> If I posted photos would you be able to tell me if it's a New Caledonia or a Halmahera?


Yes, and get photos of the eyes if possible. The pupil of the two geckos are different and a very quick way to tell the difference. Here is a random photo of a halmahera's eye: http://www.flickr.com/photos/heosemy...n/photostream/. Note that the iris has kind of fluted edges. A leachie's pupil has more smooth edges, the same as that of a crested. Halmaheras also have longer, differently shaped tails, the back legs are a little different and their toes and toe nails are shaped a little differently.


On another note, from what I have read, halmahera geckos (especially wild caught ones) are not easily handled. They are fast and smart and can be escape artists. They have somewhat sharp nails and their skin can tear if restrained too much during handling. They prefer naturalistic setups with lots of cork bark and cork tubes for hiding.

----------

zeke (04-01-2010)

----------


## mlededee

> The gecko in the picture IS a leachianus.  It sounds like that is an actual picture of the animal that is for sale for $30.





> At the local pet shop they have one of these guys ( *not this one* but I know it's the same species of gecko) what is it?


The gecko pictured is not the actual gecko that is for sale.

----------


## zeke

Thank you all for your help.. The photo is not the one I will be gettin, It was my example. Will post photos when I can.  

  Like I said before the women told me it was a Giant Day Gecko... How do I tell this lady she was wrong?

 Thank you all again, I will post pics later today...


 Cheers

----------


## Jerhart

> Thank you all for your help.. The photo is not the one I will be gettin, It was my example. Will post photos when I can.  
> 
> * Like I said before the women told me it was a Giant Day Gecko... How do I tell this lady she was wrong?*
> 
>  Thank you all again, I will post pics later today...
> 
> 
>  Cheers


Don't.

I am sure she is making a profit on it.

She gets her money.  The gecko gets a better home.

----------

zeke (04-01-2010)

----------


## CA cowgirl

> Thank you all for your help.. The photo is not the one I will be gettin, It was my example. Will post photos when I can.  
> 
>   Like I said before the women told me it was a Giant Day Gecko... How do I tell this lady she was wrong?
> 
>  Thank you all again, I will post pics later today...
> 
> 
>  Cheers


Don't tell someone they are wrong, especially if you don't have a definitive ID on the critter.  Whenever you correct someone you should always be able to provide back-up that confirms what you are saying without_a_doubt.  We often see or hear things we want to, but it isn't reality.

You could go back to the shop and say you want to take some pictures so that you can show your friends and make sure you get the right subspecies so that you can get the right care sheet.  Then PM me the photos, tell me which shop it is, and then I'll snag a leachi at a great price.   :Wink: 

Seriously, it probably is the wild caught gecko that the other guys suggested.  Pet shop folks can sometimes be dumb or ignorant, but if a high value animal comes into their position, you can bet your life on it that they won't lose tabs on it or sell it for significantly less than its worth.  :Two cents: 

p.s. its been a couple weeks, did you take the critter home?

----------


## mlededee

The gecko has been properly identified and purchased. See this thread: http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...d.php?t=116471.

----------


## zeke

> Don't tell someone they are wrong, especially if you don't have a definitive ID on the critter.  Whenever you correct someone you should always be able to provide back-up that confirms what you are saying without_a_doubt.  We often see or hear things we want to, but it isn't reality.
> 
> You could go back to the shop and say you want to take some pictures so that you can show your friends and make sure you get the right subspecies so that you can get the right care sheet.  Then PM me the photos, tell me which shop it is, and then I'll snag a leachi at a great price.  
> 
> Seriously, it probably is the wild caught gecko that the other guys suggested.  Pet shop folks can sometimes be dumb or ignorant, but if a high value animal comes into their position, you can bet your life on it that they won't lose tabs on it or sell it for significantly less than its worth. 
> 
> p.s. its been a couple weeks, did you take the critter home?


LOL, I wish I lived in CA, then I could tell you what shop it was.. I'm in NY :Sad:  
 As you can tell I dont like it here. The misses and I wanna get outta here and move to CA.  Yes I did pick up the gecko not sure if you clicked the link that wingedwolf posted but there is a thread in the General Gecko area with pics of the setup and gecko.. He is bloody fast too OMG! lol

 Cheers

----------


## CA cowgirl

> LOL, I wish I lived in CA, then I could tell you what shop it was.. I'm in NY 
>  As you can tell I dont like it here. The misses and I wanna get outta here and move to CA.  Yes I did pick up the gecko not sure if you clicked the link that wingedwolf posted but there is a thread in the General Gecko area with pics of the setup and gecko.. He is bloody fast too OMG! lol
> 
>  Cheers


California is more live-able financially than in years past, and some folks have left, so come on over!

I did click the link and sent a thanks note to mlededee.  I'm glad you are happily owning it and others have chimed in to help you on its care.  My little geckos are fast too, but they are pretty darn brave and don't dart about when I'm messing around with cleaning, feeding or misting.  Hopefully yours will settle down after a little while.   :Smile: 

p.s. I just saw my wording... its tough to be perfect online... I said, "if a high value animal comes into their position," when I meant _possession_.   :Very Happy:   ha ha

----------


## zeke

> California is more live-able financially than in years past, and some folks have left, so come on over!
> 
> I did click the link and sent a thanks note to mlededee.  I'm glad you are happily owning it and others have chimed in to help you on its care.  My little geckos are fast too, but they are pretty darn brave and don't dart about when I'm messing around with cleaning, feeding or misting.  Hopefully yours will settle down after a little while.  
> 
> p.s. I just saw my wording... its tough to be perfect online... I said, "if a high value animal comes into their position," when I meant _possession_.    ha ha


YES PLEASE!.. we both have family in CA I have some in northern  and the misses has some in southern. 

 Yes the gecko is cool. I dont see it move much but it has.. I think it's WC not sure but it is really spazzstic.

  Dont worry about the wording half the time when I'm replyin to a post I've had a few beers hahaha.. 

  Cheers

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

It's most certainly wild caught.  A parasite check would be a very good idea, as soon as feasible.  (Keep things very clean in the mean time, use bleach for disinfecting).

----------

zeke (04-17-2010)

----------

